# L Change the World [SPOILERS FOR THE FIRST TWO MOVIES INSIDE]



## Shiraishi (Nov 25, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O12ZM8xsKug[/YOUTUBE]
​
New movie coming in at early next year in February. Trailer looks amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

Like I said in anime board:

AWESOME 

I saw Misa Misa there


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually think, after looking over stuff, and thinking it was a prequel, that the third movie is a continuation of right after Last Name where Light dies. This must be the time period between when Light dies and when L finally dies with the chocolate falling from his hands.

So they'll be filling in that gap that we've been missing.

It rocks that L would go out in a crazy adventure right before dying a peaceful death.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you re correct. I m not sure- I saw there was Ren' s death note and- I think- Mello appeared for few secondz. Hm, we should wait for more infos.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a question that needs answer quick. I downloaded a high quality Death Note movie

It said "Death Note Movie Part 1" and it ended with L and Light standing face to face with L eating chips. Is that the whole first movie?


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 25, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> I have a question that needs answer quick. I downloaded a high quality Death Note movie
> 
> It said "Death Note Movie Part 1" and it ended with L and Light standing face to face with L eating chips. Is that the whole first movie?



Yes.

That leads off to Death Note: The Last Name.

I personally found L taking out the chips and eating them one of the biggest 'holy shit you just got owned' moments of all-time.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

Do you have a link to the second movie? Hopefully in a pretty decent quality.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 25, 2007)

Holy shit this looks awesome! 

I have nothing else to say really.

Just, awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

So- begining of 2008? I think I ll stay patient.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 26, 2007)

I want to see this  Eru...


----------



## Hio (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks great, can't wait to see it


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Nov 26, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> I actually think, after looking over stuff, and thinking it was a prequel, that the third movie is a continuation of right after Last Name where Light dies. This must be the time period between when Light dies and when L finally dies with the chocolate falling from his hands.
> 
> So they'll be filling in that gap that we've been missing.
> 
> It rocks that L would go out in a crazy adventure right before dying a peaceful death.



Actually no because if you watch the trailer again, Watari is alive.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn, true. I forgot about that. So we have to depend on gossips- plot of the movie is placed before dn 1.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am confused, whats the synopsis of this movie,and is the Death Note involved?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

> plot of the movie is placed before dn 1.



I think it' s like this. L is main character and plot is placed before Kira case. However... At the end there IS Ren s death note. It s strange. We have to wait for more info' s.


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting! This is the first time I've ever heard about this movie coming out. I actually liked the Death Note movies despite it taking liberties about the deaths of the two main characters.


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 27, 2007)

Hm, guess it is a prequel.

This could lead to even more prequels; if this does well of course.


----------



## Sho (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised they're actually doing this.


----------



## Morwain (Nov 27, 2007)

....Interesting...I wanna see...


----------



## Nao Yuki (Jul 19, 2008)

*Death note The movie 3: L changes the world.*

What did you love about it?

To me, it was the funniest thing that I ever seen.
L in action. 

5 out of 5 stars


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2008)

I didnt realize it had been released.....


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 19, 2008)

i didn't knooow....it existed?


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Jul 19, 2008)

It premiered at Anime Expo this year. I saw it there and I thought it was really funny and better than the first two. I got the movie guide for it. I didn't even know it existed until my friend told me about it a week before the Expo, so, it was weird when I saw it listed on the schedule after she told me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy shit, there were sequels?


----------



## Broleta (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome movie. L running sprint was the shit.


----------



## Clue (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything with L is made of win.


----------



## fabio (Jul 20, 2008)

i remember watching this movie back in march 

old news?


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2008)

I saw it was... Meh for me

3/5

Nothing I haven't seen


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

What is this a live-action movie?

I never looked into the series that much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

So it was just about L?


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd love to find a subbed version somewhere.  I just finished reading the series a few days ago and I've watched both movies.


----------



## bixo (Jul 21, 2008)

how can i find that movie, i watch death note anime before ...


----------



## Nao Yuki (Jul 21, 2008)

HAHHAHA, all of you gonna hate me for this

I got the pirated english subbed movie.

Also L running was the shit

Also LXMaki


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 21, 2008)

Man, I've wanted to see this sooooooo badly, I'm assuming the subbed version is out?


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nao Yuki said:


> HAHHAHA, all of you gonna hate me for this
> 
> I got the pirated english subbed movie.
> 
> ...



Link us, fool!


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 21, 2008)

Awww, that was so cute when L hugged Maki and named the boy pek

*sighs* You can never get too much L


----------



## Nao Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Walking_Nosebleed said:


> Awww, that was so cute when L hugged Maki and named the boy pek
> 
> *sighs* You can never get too much L


Maki-chan is the daughter of the doctor who create the vaccine.

and Near is a genious from some isolated village.


----------

